# Canali tivù con sky?



## Jino (5 Settembre 2014)

Domanda semplice, se faccio l'abbonamento a sky prendo i canali rai e mediaset con il decoder satellitare? Oppure per quelli devo continuare a vederli sul digitale?


----------



## Mou (5 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Domanda semplice, se faccio l'abbonamento a sky prendo i canali rai e mediaset con il decoder satellitare? Oppure per quelli devo continuare a vederli sul digitale?



Li prendi sempre tranne quando trasmettono eventi criptati. Per capirci, per vedere la nazionale sulla Rai serve il digitale, mi sembra.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Li prendi sempre tranne quando trasmettono eventi criptati. Per capirci, per vedere la nazionale sulla Rai serve il digitale, mi sembra.



Ahhnnn... e questo è inevitabile?


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ahhnnn... e questo è inevitabile?



Da quel che ricordo io quando avevo Sky sì.


----------



## aleslash (5 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ahhnnn... e questo è inevitabile?


Si, però con la sky digitale key(una chiavetta che va dietro il decoder) che ti da pure i canali del digitale terrestre sui 5000 la puoi vedere la nazionale


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2014)

E che costo avrebbe questa chiave? Ad esempio si prendono tutti i canali rai e mediaset pure in hd vero?


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E che costo avrebbe questa chiave? Ad esempio si prendono tutti i canali rai e mediaset pure in hd vero?


Allora se prendi un decoder my sky hd (che ha appunto un ingresso usb, quelli vecchi non ce l'hanno) puoi metterci dietro la digital key che costa sui 20 euro. Con la digital key puoi vedere TUTTI i canali digitali che riesci a vedere con il digitale normale, eccetto quelli premium.


----------



## Mou (5 Settembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Si, però con la sky digitale key(una chiavetta che va dietro il decoder) che ti da pure i canali del digitale terrestre sui 5000 la puoi vedere la nazionale



Infatti per me la Rai è da 5001 in poi! Prendi la chiave e passa la paura


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Settembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Li prendi sempre tranne quando trasmettono eventi criptati. Per capirci, per vedere la nazionale sulla Rai serve il digitale, mi sembra.



ieri stranamente non l'hanno criptata.


----------



## Mou (5 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ieri stranamente non l'hanno criptata.



Strano...


----------



## Van The Man (5 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ieri stranamente non l'hanno criptata.



E' già da un pò che non criptano eventi sportivi, idem Mediaset


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Settembre 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> E' già da un pò che non criptano eventi sportivi, idem Mediaset



no su mediaset un paio di settimane fa hanno criptato la partita di champions del napoli. 
cmq è un problema facilmente risolvibile, metti sul digitale e morta lì. 

il problema è che da me basta un normalissimo temporale e va via il segnale.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2014)

E' vero ogni tanto si dimenticano di criptarle.


----------



## Liuke (6 Settembre 2014)

Ti prendi la chiave e risolvi il problema...oltretutto a me la regalarono col decoder


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2014)

E confermate che i canali si vedono pure in hd vero se il decoder è appunto in hd?


----------



## Liuke (6 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E confermate che i canali si vedono pure in hd vero se il decoder è appunto in hd?


se stai parlando di quella di sky ti confermo che io con my sky vedo tranquillamente quelli in hd sui canali 5501-5504-5-6


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> se stai parlando di quella di sky ti confermo che io con my sky vedo tranquillamente quelli in hd sui canali 5501-5504-5-6



Ok! grazie...


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E confermate che i canali si vedono pure in hd vero se il decoder è appunto in hd?


Se quei canali hd li prendi normalmente con il decoder digitale, con sky non avrai problemi. Anch'io li vedo tranquillamente con la chiavetta sky.


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se quei canali hd li prendi normalmente con il decoder digitale, con sky non avrai problemi. Anch'io li vedo tranquillamente con la chiavetta sky.



Eh no, con il digitale tranne canale 5 hd non prendo gli altri!


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eh no, con il digitale tranne canale 5 hd non prendo gli altri!


Cioè, prendi solo Canale 5 hd e basta???


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cioè, prendi solo Canale 5 hd e basta???



Essì! Il motivo fondamentalmente per cui voglio andarmene su Sky è quello. Con MP non prendo più da un anno il canale HD ne il primo Fox Sports. Sinceramente mi sono un pò stancato.

Poi il fatto che nei canali free prenda in HD solamente il 5 è un altro buon motivo per passare al satellitare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Essì! Il motivo fondamentalmente per cui voglio andarmene su Sky è quello. Con MP non prendo più da un anno il canale HD ne il primo Fox Sports. Sinceramente mi sono un pò stancato.
> 
> Poi il fatto che nei canali free prenda in HD solamente il 5 è un altro buon motivo per passare al satellitare.


Allora vai tranquillo su Sky, che a mio parere è molto più affidabile di Mediaset Premium, seppur più costoso (e lo so perchè ero abbonato anche lì, pagavo due abbonamenti in pratica, perchè mio fratello voleva vedere il canale Hiro). Sono cliente Sky, da 11 anni, 14-15 se si conta il periodo Stream e Tele più (Stream mi deluse e passai poco dopo a Tele +). Però se hai detto che nel digitale normale tra i canali hd ti si prende solo Canale 5 hd, probabilmente solo quel canale si vedrà sul decoder sky. Il segnale satellitare di certo non potrà migliorarti quello digitale. Se può confortarti però con il satellite vedi tutti i canali satellitari in HD (cioè Sky sport hd, Sky calcio hd ecc.) , visto che il satellite non è mica come il digitale


----------

